

The 5 Emotional Stages of a jQuery Upgrade - elijahmanor
http://www.elijahmanor.com/2013/01/the-5-emotional-stages-of-jquery-upgrade.html

======
johnpapa
Funny but true :)

~~~
elijahmanor
yeah, and the feelings often are true no matter how many times you've upgraded
in the past... especially the fear and possibly the anger, but hopefully happy
;)

